# heat belt and temp control unit



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

Ok im keen to keep a good temp in the fermenter now with the colder months.
I just have it in my laundry at the monent and dont know if i can be bothered doing an old fridge setup with controler plus i have no idea how to wire things up.

so i thought this might be the go?

heat belt and temp controler.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Home-Brew-Beer-Heat-Heater-Heating-Belt-Pad-for-Wine-Spirits-Fermenter-Homebrew-/290905307597?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item43bb4eb9cd


any thoughts? or should i just get an old fridge and try and figure out how to hook the ST 1000 up?

cheer Jimmy


----------



## jc64 (26/4/13)

I find that down here on the bellarine peninsula my biggest issue with fermentation temp. is trying to cool during active fermentation, even during winter. My ferm. fridge is out in my garage and it does get cold in there over winter but during active fermentation it still get's the fridge working. You can by prewired temp controllers, the keg king ones work fine, bit more pricey though. If you can find room for a fridge it's certainly the way to go to keep your temps really solid.


----------



## Truman42 (26/4/13)

There are some brewers that dont like using them as they may cause localised hot spots in your wort. Certainly during active fermentation the CO2 will stir the wort up a bit so not as much of a problem.

(Not saying I agree either way as ive never used one)

But even if you do use a heat belt it will be better if you can insulate the fermenter say in a cupboard inside to keep the heat in.
Those temp controllers are the same price as an STC1000 but not sure how reliable or accurate they are. STC1000's seem to be both accurate and reliable with very few failing.

That would be my only concern, that you buy one of these and it fails a few months later then you have to go and buy an stc1000.

Where abouts in Melbourne are you?


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

hmmm ok i might just get an old fridge and keep it in the laundry with the fermenter in it. The house is at least 20 deg during the day and at night till 10 then laundry drops to 10 in some colder nights.


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

im in greensborough trueman


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

what do u guys think of this for a fermenter fridge?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Westinghouse-Fridge-/271193905722?pt=AU_RefrigeratorsFreezers&hash=item3f246a9a3a


----------



## JDW81 (26/4/13)

I use something similar, and ferment in willow 20L jerry cans.

Just check the dimensions of the internals before you commit.

JD


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

yeah i called them, ill re measure and go look on sunday


----------



## mikec (26/4/13)

jaymzica said:


> what do u guys think of this for a fermenter fridge?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Westinghouse-Fridge-/271193905722?pt=AU_RefrigeratorsFreezers&hash=item3f246a9a3a


Looks similar to mine which is great.
But this one is broken.

If you're going to the hassle of getting a fridge, why not get one that's working and then you're sorted for summer. Plenty on ebay, gumtree etc for next to nothing.


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

i know mikec, but i have a 3 yo 270lt beer fridge in the garage so i dont want a working one lol
my garage fridge is almost as good as my kitchen one!


----------



## wbosher (26/4/13)

Mate, seriously, if you're going to get a fridge, get the stc-1000. Even if you need to pay someone a few dollars to wire it up for you, or get one pre-made, it's well worth the money.

I procrastinated for months before getting one, and wish I'd done it months earlier. If you're going to be serious about your brewing, or just want to make life easier, it's the only way to go.


----------



## Edgebrew (26/4/13)

Jamzica, I use a fridge with a heater belt and a stc1000. It works really well. It means lagers are possible. Just tape the sensor to the side of the fermenter with a stubby holder insulating the sensor. Wrap the belt around below that and you are set. With good temperature control you should also find your beers will ferment out a little better too.


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

ok blokes. thanks again for fantastic advice, ill get the fridgem then an STC 1000 and pay a bloke to wire it up.


----------



## jc64 (26/4/13)

jaymzica said:


> i know mikec, but i have a 3 yo 270lt beer fridge in the garage so i dont want a working one lol
> my garage fridge is almost as good as my kitchen one!


If you go for a fridge +100 for getting a working one. You will find it is not on very much at all to maintain temp over the course of the year, will cost bugger all.


----------



## manticle (26/4/13)

If the fridge is broken, the stc-1000 won't make it work.

The STC will detect the temperature and turn on either a source of heat (your heat belt for example) or the fridge depending on whether it needs to cool or heat. You'll be able to use your fridge to heat with a heat belt but not to cool.


----------



## wbosher (26/4/13)

"pay a bloke"...they're *very* hard words to say aren't they? :lol: You won't regret it though.

What fermenter are you using? If it's the new Coopers one, it's really easy to put the (sanitised) probe directly into the beer.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (26/4/13)

wbosher said:


> "pay a bloke"...they're *very* hard words to say aren't they? :lol: You won't regret it though.
> 
> What fermenter are you using? If it's the new Coopers one, it's really easy to put the (sanitised) probe directly into the beer.


if I knew how to post a link I would. I wired up an stc1000 and if I can do it anyone can. you could wire it and get a fridgey to check it out?


----------



## wbosher (26/4/13)

Easy enough to wire up, but if he's not confident, just let someone else do it.

Probably will cost not much more to get someone to check it, as it would to get them to wire it. Only a 10 minute job for someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

OK IM SO confused. I thought the fridge was good for insulation and keeping a reg temp for fermentation. Then i need to get a heat belt and hook that up to the STC1000 and leave it in the fridge (the fridge is not plugged in)

is this correct?
or do i need a working fridge that cools like normal?


----------



## jaymzica (26/4/13)

btw, i have sparky mates. ill give the wiring a go though.


----------



## wbosher (26/4/13)

You plug the stc-1000 into the wall, and both the heat belt and the fridge into the stc-1000. You have a heating and a cooling output on the stc-1000. One power input, two power outputs.

You set the thermostat to whatever temp you want. When the temp is too hot it turns on the cooling output (the fridge), when too cold it turns on the heating output (the heat belt).

Clear as mud? 

As manticle said, you still need a working fridge, but you can pick up a 2nd hand one for bugger all. Most standard size fridges will fit a fermenter inside.


----------



## manticle (26/4/13)

You can use a dead fridge as an insulation cabinet. however if going down this route, find a free one and use ice bricks for cooling. If spending money on a fridge, get a working one.


----------



## wbosher (26/4/13)

It seems he's going down the stc-1000 route, so a working fridge would definately be the way to go.


----------



## manticle (26/4/13)

Yes, as I said previously.

Just delineating some of the various options available.


----------



## jaymzica (27/4/13)

once again i love this forum. Ill find a working one now and get it all sorted. many thanks blokes.

I think my wife is starting to get jealous of all the time im spending with this homebrew stuff.


----------



## philmud (28/4/13)

jaymzica said:


> or do i need a working fridge that cools like normal?


If the fridge isn't working then the STC will still turn the heat belt on if the temperature drops too low, but if the temperature goes too high then obviously you'll be at the mercy of the ambient temps. The fridge should provide pretty good insulation, but having the cooling option is probably important and will be essential in summer too. Better off buying a working fridge off gumtree - if you're looking at a bar fridge you should get something for a similar price to your eBay link.


----------



## Camo6 (28/4/13)

Definitely go with a working fridge and the above advice. Even in winter the cooling of the fridge will prevent overshoot caused by the heat belt and active fermentation. And you'll love being able to brew a lager in the middle of summer.



jaymzica said:


> I think my wife is starting to get jealous of all the time im spending with this homebrew stuff.



Don't worry, most of them learn to adjust. Soon enough she'll just roll her eyes and say "not your bloody beer again." And don't keep track of any of your expenses. That way you can't reveal anything if interrogated under duress!


----------



## slcmorro (28/4/13)

So the suggestion is a working fridge with a temp controller and then a heater belt? Belts are better than mats in most opinions?


----------



## Camo6 (28/4/13)

I use a heat pad but just lean it against the back wall of the fridge or freezer. Seems to work well. Some use reptile heaters or similar. I think it's better to heat just the interior of the fridge without being in direct contact with the fermentor. I use an upright freezer with adjustable shelves which allows me to coldcrash to freezing temps and has no shelving inside the of the door. My 2c


----------



## HalfWit (30/4/13)

Hi, I'm situated in Sydney and have a working fridge with temp control. I'm looking at putting down a batch (Lager) in the last week in May and I am worried the fermentation temp will drop to low. My fermentation fridge is outside. Would the heat belt and temp controler the OP posted a link to be my best bet? Or would the temps not drop to low in Sydney?


----------



## djar007 (30/4/13)

There is a fermenter fridge on here for 50 bucks working. With two fermenters.


----------



## HalfWit (30/4/13)

Looks like the temp controllers are sold out :'(


----------



## Proffs (1/5/13)

For anybody unsure about wiring up the stc-1000, or how it works, check this tutorial out. Easy peasy. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=30TvX1Zz1-Y


----------



## menoetes (10/6/13)

Hi Jay, I'm a novice brewer and am looking at heating options as winter sets in too. I saw the same belt and temp controller on ebay too but also found this which peaked my interest...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Thermostat-Heat-Mat-28x28cm-14W-reptile-brooder-incubator-pet-heating-pad-brew-/181062351493?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item2a28283a85

It's a heating pad with the same thermostat for $40 with free delivery. These thermostats seem like a good option to me since they don't require any wiring (I would probably electrocute myself otherwise), do both hot and cold and are affordable! 

Personally; I'm moving house in a week and gaining a fridge in the move. I'm trying to get my sticky hands on it for brewing purpose which I hope will act as an insulator to help keep brewing temps constant during fermentation. I won't even have the fridge plugged in until it starts warming up again unless I want to give lagering a try.


----------

